# Which Shorts ?



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive recently started doing Muay Thai, and i want some new shorts

i think id look a bit of a dick buying thai shorts already as ive only been doing it a few weeks, so i was going to get some MMA shorts

wondering if any of you have tried the new Hayabusa or Jaco shorts, or any others ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I do thai in Thai shorts (you wouldnt look a dick by the way!) thats what they are made fot Thai boxing,,,

I also use the JACO's there really comfortable to throw kicks and they dont get heavy or drenched in sweat the material absorbs the moisture - if you dont like big in your face 'look at me shorts' the JACOS's are good too because there just quite plain in design and colour

Hope that helps mate

Marc


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

i felt silly the first time i worn em too, but its all part of thai, soon you'll be proud to don a pair in training. Mma shorts are fine too, but if they cover the knee, you may get team mates accidentally kicking too low and kicking the knee which is no good for you.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Get yourself some Thai Shorts, don't worry about what others are doing....

I've walked around Tesco's and everywhere in Thai Shorts serious


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

i Love thai shorts, the shorter the better, it is part of the tradition!


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Get yourself some Thai Shorts, don't worry about what others are doing....
> 
> I've walked around Tesco's and everywhere in Thai Shorts serious


Amen brother- love the looks i get in ASDA! Coupled with my UK MMA shirt ive got an unbeatable style haha.

Serioulsy I wear Thai shorts all the time in training, just find them more comfortable. Its all about finding your comfort zone!


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Brandon Vera does MMA in Thai shorts.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for so many replies so quickly 

dont get me wrong, i WILL get some Thai shorts eventually, but after only having gone for a few weeks id feel a dick lol

the MMA shorts ill wear to the gym once ive been going a few months and have Thai shorts


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

You wouldnt feel like a dick in them mate, I dont think to many people spend their time in the gym staring at what shorts you have on! If they do they are definitely in the wrong sport....


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i train with a few lads from work, and being a car dealers, and all of the lads being mechanics, any excuse for banter is jumped on lol

ill get some proper thai shorts in a few months when i know what im doing, i just want some other shorts as at the mo the elastic on the lined underwear in the shorts im wearing now is rubbing my groin and giving me what looks like some kind of STD rash lol


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Try wearing some tight compression/ undershorts on underneath your regular shorts- I use them for rugby as well as MMA training and I never get chafing!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

dont quite know how to put this, but with them being tight how do they feel ?.......im guessin you dont notice you have them on after a while ?


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Fine, I've been wearing them for years! As long as you get your sizing right they will be tight around your thighs but wont ram your nuts up into your throat! Get a cheap pair of gilbert rugby undershorts or something, they can be picked up from between Â£10-Â£15 and its worth the outlay to prevent chafing.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

DanW said:


> Fine, I've been wearing them for years! As long as you get your sizing right they will be tight around your thighs but wont ram your nuts up into your throat! Get a cheap pair of gilbert rugby undershorts or something, they can be picked up from between Â£10-Â£15 and its worth the outlay to prevent chafing.


they should never be tight around the thighs, or they dont allow for movement, but its a good idea to wear under shorts, the rashguard material ones, so you dont flash your bits when kicking


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, ive sacked the MMA short idea off now, although they do look cool 

i went to a beginners class on Thursday and practically everyone had the club shorts on, they dont look as mental on as i thought they would, from the pics online they make em look really wide at the bottom, so ive decided im gonna get some thai shorts soon, ive sorted my kicks out too so i feel like i can wear em now without lookin too much like a noob


----------

